# My first one!



## hartman886 (Aug 29, 2004)

I was so pumped for this season to start. Practised, practised and felt great. Went out the first time and ended up changing my setup becuase I couldn't see wiht the peep in low light. So resight it all in and more practise.

Go out, and all I see is bucks. Small bucks, a unicorn, a small spike, a large spike and a 3 point. Buck fever got to me big time and I had a few clean misses right over their backs.  So I've been really bummed thinking maybe it would never happen.

Figured tonight was my last chance for the year. Got a late start becuase I had to go home for my license. Got out about 3:15 after following a deer down my trail. It's stateland, so there were people shooting all around me, cars driving and people talking in the distance. Got situated and thought I'd try out our new call, feeling like I had nothing to lose. So I did a few doe bleats. No more than 3 mins later a deer comes running down the trail. Slows a bit, smells around and keeps going down the trail. Didn't see horns, but I'm pretty sure it was a buck. A little later, did a few doe calls, then a few grunts. Then something came crashing through the woods towards me, but I couldn't see it. I heard it to my right, then it started circling slowly behind me. A bit later I hear a deer almost under my stand. I slowly look down and it's a nice doe. She's walking out in front of me , and then a few secs later a little one, and then another big doe. So the first doe meanders around and ends up at the apples. The little one was directly in front of me 10 yards away, and the other large doe was slowly making her way in. She was behind a pine tree and first doe was perfectly broadside so I figured that was as good as things could get. Drew back, let the arrow fly and the doe hit the ground. I started freaking becuase I got her in the neck and I was worried about her being injured and paralyzed, so I shot again and got her in the heart where she died. That all happened in a few seconds and I was stunned.

So I start freaking, and drive to my BF's work, where I started crying like an idiot (adrenaline and being female I guess) so we go back out there, he guides me through gutting it (my first time) and we muscle it into the truck. He goes back to work and I bring it home where I take 40 mins trying to hang it in the tree and cleaning it out.

I don't know how I feel. Part of me feels I screwed up and honestly don't know how I got her in the neck, but am happy it ended up the way it did. She was dead almost instantly. Would have been nice if it had been one of the bucks I'd seen out there 10+ times, but I'm just as happy with a doe. Is it the biggest? No. Is it a trophy? No, but it's my first that I shot with a bow, cleaned, hung all by myself.:woohoo1: 

Thanks to BOW, Huntress Safety and WOW and my BF Chris for all the skills they've taught me that helped me succeed tonight. 

Will post a pic tomorrow if they come out presentable. I hosed it down pretty good and it depends on how the does hair dries. Wouldn't want to post a pic of her having a bad hair day! 

Best wishes to all the other ladies (and gents)!

Robin


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Congratulations! I really enjoyed reading your story, you did a great job of conveying your feelings, emotions, and the entire experience.  Had me laughing on a couple of comments! :lol: 

Look forward to the pics


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

That's probably the best story I've read yet on here. 

Nice job !


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

hartman886 said:


> Is it a trophy? No, but it's my first that I shot with a bow, cleaned, hung all by myself.:woohoo1:


 That makes it a trophy in my book! Congratulations Robin!!


----------



## hartman886 (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Awesome!


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Sure looks like a fine trohpy to me!!


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Love the pic! Looks like you're posing with your buddy  and you can have her over for dinner


----------



## pops0955 (Mar 25, 2004)

Congrats  !! Females that hunt are awesome. Hope you enjoy the meat. Do you firearm hunt, too?


----------



## ghsthntr (Aug 18, 2005)

congrats that is a nice sized doe, and dont feel bad about the neck shot we all wish we could drop um where they stand, that was a freeby


----------



## FUBAR (Nov 10, 2005)

Congrats Believe me, that IS a trophy. The first one is always the hardest. If I counted all the shots I missed before my first. Luckily I can't count that high:evil:


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

i hugged mine too :evil: congratulations!!


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

You are making me itch to get out there. I gotta wait until Thanksgiving weekend! Congrats...wish me luck, I'm still waiting on my first!


----------

